# polyposis syndrome



## efuhrmann (Mar 31, 2011)

Anybody know the diagnosis code for polyposis syndrome?


----------



## eadun2000 (Mar 31, 2011)

211.3


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi,
Yes she is correct.
Polyposis syndrome is a syndrome characterized by the appearance of multiple polyps in the gastrointestinal tract, usually in a child, adolescent or young adult.[1] Polyps refers to a growth arising from the lumen of the colon or stomach. While the majority of the polyps found in Juvenile Polyposis Syndrome are non-neoplastic, hamartomatous, self-limiting and benign, there is an increased risk of adenocarcinoma.
Check the age of the patient...
Hope it helps...
Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

